# Our soldiers became the 'Mukti Bahini' | Former Indian Army Chief, General V.K Singh's book reveals.



## Kompromat

Former Commander of the Indian Army, General V.K Singh reveals in his book 'Courage and Conviction', that the Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army and carried out chaos missions to discredit the Armed forces during the Bangladesh 'liberation' war. He further goes on to claim credit for India which he claims created Bangladesh.

This should establish the following.


Indian Army not only supported the insurgents but also fought with them. 


Indian state has and will use its military for aiding terrorism to satisfy its imperialistic hubris.


India had already delivered a legitimate Casus Belli to Pakistan, therefore the Operation Changaiz Khan which Indians have hypocritically claimed to be the cause of the 1971 war is bogus propaganda. 


Pakistan's Op Changaiz Khan was 'retaliatory' action carried out in self defense.


East Pakistani leaders were never loyal to Pakistan for they had been colluding with the enemy since long, conspiring to create a civil war leading to a division and had secured a promise of Indian Army to back their treasonist campaign.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
 2 | Like Like:
27


----------



## hkdas

is that something new?? Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army... it was also in wiki...noting new is reveled here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

hkdas said:


> is that something new?? Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army... it was also in wiki...noting new is reveled here...



Do you think you know the difference between reading at wiki and the same being ratified by a 4 star Commander of the Indian Army genius?

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## hkdas

Aeronaut said:


> Do you think you know the difference between reading at wiki and the same being ratified by a 4 star Commander of the Indian Army genius?


someone wrote in wiki because india had already admitted that Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

hkdas said:


> someone wrote in wiki because india had already admitted that Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army...



Let me educate you here. 

A Ramu, Juggu and Singh saying X,Y,Z is *NOT* a fact. The same being said by the Commander of the Indian Army makes it a *Fact*. This *validates* Pakistan's *long held* narrative that India has supported separatism in Pakistan and Indian denials mean absolutely nothing. Since now this *Fact* has been established, Pakistan has no reason to believe that India is not doing the same in Balochistan province as well as supporting ETIM in Xinjiang China. Pakistani policy makers now can make policy in the light of these revelations as India's imperialistic hubris and support for terrorism has been established.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## hkdas

Aeronaut said:


> Let me educate you here.
> 
> A Ramu, Juggu and Singh saying X,Y,Z is *NOT* a fact. The same being said by the Commander of the Indian Army makes it a *Fact*. This *validates* Pakistan's *long held* narrative that India has supported separatism in Pakistan and Indian denials mean absolutely nothing. Since now this *Fact* has been established, Pakistan has no reason to believe that India is not doing the same in Balochistan province as well as supporting ETIM in Xinjiang China. Pakistani policy makers now can make policy in the light of these revelations as India's imperialistic hubris and support for terrorism has been established.



the people admited this before V K singh are: indira gandhi, sam manekshaw, and may other army officers... i never heard any one from indain side deny indian army's role in liberation war of Bangladesh... and what my point is that V K singh doesn't revel anything we don't know....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Aeronaut said:


> as well as supporting ETIM in Xinjiang China.



seriously? that's even bizzaire accusation than India supporting LTTE


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> Let me educate you here.
> 
> A Ramu, Juggu and Singh saying X,Y,Z is *NOT* a fact. The same being said by the Commander of the Indian Army makes it a *Fact*. This *validates* Pakistan's *long held* narrative that India has supported separatism in Pakistan and Indian denials mean absolutely nothing. Since now this *Fact* has been established, Pakistan has no reason to believe that India is not doing the same in Balochistan province as well as supporting ETIM in Xinjiang China. Pakistani policy makers now can make policy in the light of these revelations as India's imperialistic hubris and support for terrorism has been established.


It was precautionary escalation as pakistan's moves were predictable due to it's immature leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sedqal

hkdas said:


> it that your last line of defense??


I need a line of defense for this sort of brain farts on an internet forum? So whats next maybe if you spice it up a bit I'll be compelled for my last line of defense.

What will happen after Baluchistan, your khaki chaddi brigade will attack Nepal, BD, Srilanka and establish the 5000 year old civilization which flied around on magic elephants shooting atomic charged balls of energy at each other?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

Android said:


> seriously? that's even bizzaire accusation than India supporting LTTE



India's strategy is to destabilize the transit corridor between China and Pakistan which is another string of its strategy to make sure Pakistan remains unstable and economically stagnant. Since ETIM operates on the same route as the Balochistan based terrorists do, it means India is working on a twin prong strategy to cripple the corridor from two different geographic locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Areesh

Ahhh. India's own non-state state actors. I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Contrarian

Aeronaut said:


> Let me educate you here.
> 
> A Ramu, Juggu and Singh saying X,Y,Z is *NOT* a fact. The same being said by the Commander of the Indian Army makes it a *Fact*. This *validates* Pakistan's *long held* narrative that India has supported separatism in Pakistan and Indian denials mean absolutely nothing. Since now this *Fact* has been established, Pakistan has no reason to believe that India is not doing the same in Balochistan province as well as supporting ETIM in Xinjiang China. Pakistani policy makers now can make policy in the light of these revelations as India's imperialistic hubris and support for terrorism has been established.


Um..before you pull your hairs out, let me just make a few things clear.

Your military knew this fact. Your military also knows exactly where we are interfering and have tried before.
Similarly, we know exactly where you are interfering and have tried to interfere before.

So, both the countries know exactly what the other is doing. Nothing new is being found out except for regular joe's like you.
The only Question that matters is who is successfully able to do it. Simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sedqal

Kurama said:


> lol... u do know india is involved in all these... ttp is india owned... 95% of the problem in.Pakistan.is due to India..
> we will liberate balochistan... u Dont have to worry...



Why the hell would I worry, Pakistan birth was by cutting the belly of Gandhi's holy Gao Mata in half. India can't get more bad-*** then that in a million years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@BDforever - What is this I'm reading ?  

And here I thought that you were speaking the truth when you said that your Great-Great-Great Grandfather was a Freedom Fighter !  

Or were you talking about the 1857 War of Independence ?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Areesh

Kurama said:


> no one denying ....
> we are ofcouse doing it in.balochistan too, and probably we will succeed . just wait for few years. balochistan will be a new nation.



Well this time you don't have a thousand kms between baluchistan and rest of Pakistan to help your "brave" army. If you play stupid and insane in Balochistan then you might not get just one Captain Saurabh Kalia like in Kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hkdas

Sedqal said:


> I need a line of defense for this sort of brain farts on an internet forum? So whats next maybe if you spice it up a bit I'll be compelled for my last line of defense.
> 
> What will happen after Baluchistan, your khaki chaddi brigade will attack Nepal, BD, Srilanka and establish the 5000 year old civilization which flied around on magic elephants shooting atomic charged balls of energy at each other?


this is what your military told you??? very pathetic.. we expect better than this...


----------



## NKVD

Areesh said:


> Ahhh. India's own non-state state actors. I like it.


Sir ji it's was in the time of loiness Indra india but  but congressmen after that were to weak RA&W wings butchered it's operationally reduced and avoided Until 1994 revived for nuclear test but after the test it was again lowered until 26/11 it's back but lost its old operational teeths. May see it back In its old colours under MODI.


----------



## JonAsad

The indian cry babies should know right now who started the use of non-state actors game-

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sedqal

hkdas said:


> this is what your military told you??? very pathetic.. we expect better than this...



Of course, its perfectly understandable. if I seriously believed in atomic wars in 5000 BC I would also be expecting a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

JonAsad said:


> The indian cry babies should know right now who started the use of non-state actors game-


Forgeting about wars of 47 & 65 you just got back what you have committed in past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

JonAsad said:


> The indian cry babies should know right now who started the use of non-state actors game-


 Wait till some other chap loses his head (you know they tend to lose em all the time at LoC), and these widows will be wailing to high heavens.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

NKVD said:


> Forgeting about wars of 47 & 65 you just got back what you have committed in past



The question is why cry and whine like babies when we do the same?-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sedqal

hkdas said:


> this is what your military told you??? very pathetic.. we expect better than this...



Lols - Kahki Chaddi got banned, got too fresh with the mod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

JonAsad said:


> The question is why cry and whine like babies when we do the same?-


You are talking about who Started it point is it was you in 47 & 65 and 71 was just reply. Actually who cry the most for kashmir all the time


----------



## Slav Defence

Keeping all things aside.Can't we do anything against this ill-informed Najam Sethi. Duffer didn't even know ABC of Raw-ISI scenario.Indian insurgences which is what they claim as 'operation' was also reported earlier such as operation seven sisters, Operation deep strike and Operation Rehber-disclosed and reported by their own media.I admire maturity of Indian posters that they are not denying,instead they are accepting boldly.
...........
@asad71 
Respected Sir
What are your views about this?
...........
@Last Hope
We have got one more valuable piece.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Sedqal said:


> Wait till some other chap loses his head (you know they tend to lose em all the time at LoC), and these widows will be wailing to high heavens.



True...


----------



## rockstar08

thats why Lungi's are famous in India


----------



## FaujHistorian

Slav Defence said:


> Keeping all things aside.Can't we do anything against this ill-informed Najam Sethi. Duffer didn't even know ABC of Raw-ISI scenario.Indian insurgences which is what they claim as 'operation' was also reported earlier such as operation seven sisters, Operation deep strike and Operation Rehber-disclosed and reported by their own media.I admire maturity of Indian posters that they are not denying,instead they are accepting boldly.
> ...........
> @ASAD 71
> Respected Sir
> What are your views about this?
> ...........
> @Last Hope
> We gave got one more valuable piece.
> Regards




One thing that must be noted that Genl. Manekshaw mentioned 60,000 Indian insurgents. But they were all trained by Indian army and not RAW. 

Back in 1971 even ISI was not in the picture. So the stuff our gov did in Kashmir was the result of Pak army units and not ISI. 


Hope that clarifies a bit. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

NKVD said:


> You are talking about who Started it point is it was you in 47 & 65 and 71 was just reply. Actually who cry the most for kashmir all the time


To be honest the past decade you cried more about non state actors than we have cried for kashmir- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

FaujHistorian said:


> One thing that must be noted that Genl. Manekshaw mentioned 60,000 Indian insurgents. But they were all trained by Indian army and not RAW.
> 
> Back in 1971 even ISI was not in the picture. So the stuff our gov did in Kashmir was the result of Pak army units and not ISI.
> 
> 
> Hope that clarifies a bit.
> 
> Thank you



Whats gone is gone. We need to mount a campaign to track down Indian assets from Afghanistan to Tajikistan and do what ISIS does.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

@Aeronaut Have you read the book? If not what is your source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

JonAsad said:


> To be honest the past decade you cried more about non state actors than we have cried for kashmir- -


Well that get us good sympathy look we are good actors after all bollywood is here look what you get a label from international federationspp


----------



## me_itsme

Areesh said:


> Well this time you don't have a thousand kms between baluchistan and rest of Pakistan to help your "brave" army. If you play stupid and insane in Balochistan then you might not get just one *Captain Saurabh Kalia like in Kargil*.




Yeah you guys can only do that. While terrorists play foot ball with your soldiers head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

me_itsme said:


> Yeah you guys can only do that. While terrorists play foot ball with your soldiers head.



Just saying. If you want to threaten the existence of our country with the help of terrorists then obviously we are not going to serve you sweets in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hemlock Khalid

eat that Geo and Hamid Mir Jaffar... any other proof u want???



Areesh said:


> you





me_itsme said:


> Yeah you guys can only do that. While terrorists play foot ball with your soldiers head.


and then they say India wants peace in the region...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakwarrior1

This was nothing knew to be honest...if someone reads the book by Qutubuddin Aziz 'Blood and Tears' or just look at Indira Gandhi's statements of that time everyone already had figured it out back more than 30 years ago the only thing remaining here is that why are the Indians so flamboyantly admitting it after so many years? The only logical answer is that Pakistanis like myself who were born in the late 80's are to be readied for this war and idiocy brought on by the earlier generations of us Pakistanis...if you "elder" Pakistanis are reading this message then hear me WELL, this war that is going to happen is a mess created by YOU! Me and all the people who are like me BLAME YOU AND ONLY YOU for letting that tragedy happen...but whatever, may Allah forgive our sins and as well as yours....

It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all, the demon touched Modi will not rest until he becomes the Hitler of Asia...and we will not rest until we repeat the history of our ancestors (Prophet Muhammad (SAW)) and conquer you and rule you for another 5000 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

OK, let me get this straight, pakistanis gloating that IA were indeed muktis? You guys know that it leads to logical conclusion that it was IA and not BDs that defeated the then East-West Pakistan right?? Defeated by coward evil yindoo baniyas??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Contrarian

Pakwarrior1 said:


> the demon touched Modi


Pakistani's and their Islamic fantasies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

Pakwarrior1 said:


> This was nothing knew to be honest...if someone reads the book by Qutubuddin Aziz 'Blood and Tears' or just look at Indira Gandhi's statements of that time everyone already had figured it out back more than 30 years ago the only thing remaining here is that why are the Indians so flamboyantly admitting it after so many years? The only logical answer is that Pakistanis like myself who were born in the late 80's are to be readied for this war and idiocy brought on by the earlier generations of us Pakistanis...if you "elder" Pakistanis are reading this message then hear me WELL, this war that is going to happen is a mess created by YOU! Me and all the people who are like me BLAME YOU AND ONLY YOU for letting that tragedy happen...but whatever, may Allah forgive our sins and as well as yours....
> 
> It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all, the demon touched Modi will not rest until he becomes the Hitler of Asia...and we will not rest until we repeat the history of our ancestors (Prophet Muhammad (SAW)) and conquer you and rule you for another 5000 years....



All the best moron.Just don't get dismembered yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

If Pakistan army can be Mujahideen on the hills of Kargil, surely Indian army can be Mukti Bahini too. But question where the unbiased English language source of this claim??

*Surely the thread starter should have the decency to post the original excerpt from Gen V.k Singh's book,* so that people get to know, what he actually claims, instead of it being first twisted by some Urdu Blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Sedqal said:


> Of course, its perfectly understandable. if I seriously believed in atomic wars in 5000 BC I would also be expecting a lot


Well if one can believe there were flying steeds in the 7th century I am sure one can understand perfectly other fairy tails as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

The OP is asking ISI to track down our assets from Afghanistan to Tajikistan... They should track down our assets in Pakistan first!!.....


----------



## HariPrasad

If true,
I would say that it was a master move.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

These claims if true are sure hectic


----------



## khalifa786

Aeronaut said:


> Whats gone is gone. We need to mount a campaign to track down Indian assets from Afghanistan to Tajikistan and do what ISIS does.


Best of Luck Mulla Ji...


----------



## Gautam

Guys its a fake claim. How can grass eating Baniyas defeat the superior quality martail race? Its just a marketing gimmick to target the huge and biggest English reading market of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## notsuperstitious

Pakistan surely paid a heavy price, in terms of territory lost - easily forgotten and psychological damage to a young nation - clearly visible to this day, for their interference in India's north east using east Pakistan.

Pakistan's adventurous rulers have made it a habit to start stuff they can't finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

India has always torn a page off the Pak book and done a better job of it.

Some instances :

Taking a cue from sending troops into J&K in 47 -48 a misinformed Ayub tried Gibraltar ( & promoted himself to FM after that !) and goofed it, India did a BD.

Pak tried to create a ' BD' in Khalistan - and failed. Punjab is intact.

India shafted Pak aspirations in Siachen by getting there first & stayed there.

Pak tried a Kargil to undo Siachen & had to withdraw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Usman

hkdas said:


> is that something new?? Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army... it was also in wiki...noting new is reveled here...



Nothing new.........but you peoples never accepted any reality.........always in denying mood..........now your own Generals writing the truth.............the same thing we are saying now that Indian RAW is supporting terrorism in Pakistan specially in Baluchistan...through Afghanistan.............now you peoples are not accepting but the same away after few years later one of your general will come out with truth like this.


----------



## StormShadow

Pakwarrior1 said:


> *It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all*,



*Lol...everytime you try, you endup like this. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

Aeronaut said:


> View attachment 38138
> 
> 
> 
> Former Commander of the Indian Army, General V.K Singh reveals in his book 'Courage and Conviction', that the Indian Army soldiers disguised as Mukti Bahini fought against the Pakistan Army and carried out chaos missions to discredit the Armed forces during the Bangladesh 'liberation' war. He further goes on to claim credit for India which he claims created Bangladesh.
> 
> This should establish the following.
> 
> 
> Indian Army not only supported the insurgents but also fought with them.
> 
> 
> Indian state has and will use its military for aiding terrorism to satisfy its imperialistic hubris.
> 
> 
> India had already delivered a legitimate Casus Belli to Pakistan, therefore the Operation Changaiz Khan which Indians have hypocritically claimed to be the cause of the 1971 war is bogus propaganda.
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Op Changaiz Khan was 'retaliatory' action carried out in self defense.
> 
> 
> East Pakistani leaders were never loyal to Pakistan for they had been colluding with the enemy since long, conspiring to create a civil war leading to a division and had secured a promise of Indian Army to back their treasonist campaign.





I havent read that book, so I cannot say too much about it... but there are two important points to note here:


*1.) These are the views of one ex. general, there are enough high ranking (ex and serving) who would contest those claims.*

*2.) Singh has been heavily involved in politics during the last years, so take his views with a pinch of salt.*


----------



## bronxbull

Sedqal said:


> I need a line of defense for this sort of brain farts on an internet forum? So whats next maybe if you spice it up a bit I'll be compelled for my last line of defense.
> 
> What will happen after Baluchistan, your khaki chaddi brigade will attack Nepal, BD, Srilanka and establish the 5000 year old civilization which flied around on magic elephants shooting atomic charged balls of energy at each other?



why are you bothered about South Asia,Pakistan is in the middle east right?



Sedqal said:


> Why the hell would I worry, Pakistan birth was by cutting the belly of Gandhi's holy Gao Mata in half. India can't get more bad-*** then that in a million years



kya bakwas kar rahe hain miyan.



Pakwarrior1 said:


> This was nothing knew to be honest...if someone reads the book by Qutubuddin Aziz 'Blood and Tears' or just look at Indira Gandhi's statements of that time everyone already had figured it out back more than 30 years ago the only thing remaining here is that why are the Indians so flamboyantly admitting it after so many years? The only logical answer is that Pakistanis like myself who were born in the late 80's are to be readied for this war and idiocy brought on by the earlier generations of us Pakistanis...if you "elder" Pakistanis are reading this message then hear me WELL, this war that is going to happen is a mess created by YOU! Me and all the people who are like me BLAME YOU AND ONLY YOU for letting that tragedy happen...but whatever, may Allah forgive our sins and as well as yours....
> 
> It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all, the demon touched Modi will not rest until he becomes the Hitler of Asia...and we will not rest until we repeat the history of our ancestors (Prophet Muhammad (SAW)) and conquer you and rule you for another 5000 years....



acha great,our job is very easy now.

anyway garam khoon cant think,what else do we want?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

and its a news its a universal fact


----------



## GR!FF!N

probably he talked about SFF...its an well known fact.











old pictures and shared dozens of times...these are the soldiers who were helidroped months before the original declaration of war..*Special Frontier Force*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

khalifa786 said:


> Best of Luck Mulla Ji...


No need for name calling, refute his rhetoric with structured post. I will negatively rate personal attacks...


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> Whats gone is gone. We need to mount a campaign to track down Indian assets from Afghanistan to Tajikistan and do what ISIS does.


Be precise, what exact expectations do you have....You want to publicly execute the so-called indian assets. I keep hearing these allegations of Indian involvement, If you have any such evidence, go to UN, or ICJ and expose the Indian network, if nothing leak it on BBC or something. If that doesn't work, bring it up in bilateral discussions. As far as arming the pakistani rebel groups is concerned, MB fighters were armed by india, and it showed with LE SMLE' L1A1 FAL's and sten carbines. Please let us know when indian insurgents armed with Insas and tavors start showing up. 

On second thought, you should be extremely worried if Indian insas and tavors start showing up in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

Pakwarrior1 said:


> It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all, the demon touched Modi will not rest until he becomes the Hitler of Asia...and we will not rest until we repeat the history of our ancestors (Prophet Muhammad (SAW))



Thekedar of Islam syndrome


----------



## waz

Interesting, but this has been known for a while. 

Bangladesh broke away, all the best now.


----------



## janon

Aeronaut said:


> Whats gone is gone. We need to mount a campaign to track down Indian assets from Afghanistan to Tajikistan and do what ISIS does.


Whom you worship is eventually who you will end up as. If you worship talibs and ISIS, you will end up like them.

Anyway, on the larger topic of the thread:

Of course, Indian covert forces raised and trained and commanded the Mukti Bahini. The US army special forces have a term for it - "foreign internal defence". RAW and SFF and the IA's para commandos trained battalion after battalion of 'Mukti Bahinis' right under the noses of the Pakistani armed forces and intelliegence agenices, and they (with our assistance) eventually led their land to freedom and independence.

When have we ever denied this? We proclaim this openly and proudly. Yes, we are responsible for cutting Pakistan into two, thereby not only ensuring sovereignity for Bangladeshis, but also eliminating a hostile power on one of our fronts forever. We did not go there to kill "kafirs" like the murderers in Mumbai 26/11, we went there to give freedom to a people yearning to be free. We did not go there to spread any certain religion, we went there so that our neighbours, a majority of who were of a different religious persuation than us, could be free from oppression and tyranny. We did not go there to kill innocent men, women and children, we went there so that common men, women and children could find their political voice so long suppressed in the name of common religion by an entity a from afar. We were welcomed with flowers and garlands.

Only PDF Bangladeshis (jamatis/razakars/whatever you want to call them) deny India's hand in securing their independence for them.

The difference between that masterful covert action by India and the senseless terrorism by Pakistan's "non state actor" terrorists is this: Our boys did not blow up in railway stations and marketplaces and hotels, they trained the sons of the soil to fight their oppressors. Pakistani terrorists never built a nation, don't know the glories of civilization, don't know to fight professional militaries, they only know to cause terror among Kashmiris or other Indians by random and mindless acts of terror. (Chittisingpura massacre, Kishtwar massacre, Kaluchak massacre etc, 26/11 etc etc.) On the other hand, Indian heroes in 1971 founded a new nation.

Chittisinghpura massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2002 Kaluchak massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2001 Kishtwar massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a real, stark difference between random violence and self explosions, and professional, intelligent, covert action leading to the birth of a nation. Therein lies the difference between "terrorists" and "freedom fighters", a distinction that Pakistanis have difficulty comprehending, much to their own peril.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

india supported terrorists in 1971 infact indians were the terrorists , nothing new in that but its good that the confrimation has come from the mouth of the head donkey himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

pakdefender said:


> india supported terrorists in 1971 infact indians were the terrorists , nothing new in that but its good that the confrimation has come from the mouth of the head donkey himself



So that mean Bangladesh a Muslim majority country choose terrorist to save themselves from Pakistani angels????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Title of this thread should be changed to *'Indian Army Chief admits terrorism charges from 1971'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

We were victorious..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

pakdefender said:


> Title of this thread should be changed to *'Indian Army Chief admits terrorism charges from 1971'*


Except that 'Mukti' means freedom, not terrorism. Your inability to understand the Bengali language and culture, and trying to impose your own language and culture and hegemony on them was the very reason for 1971. Religion is not a unifying factor, as you had been misled to believe.

We trained and armed and commanded the freedom fighters, and guess what - they won their freedom, they became a sovereign nation that is not today known as the hub of terrorism. That's the difference between true freedom fighting and terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

@Aeronaut 

Kindly update the title of this thread to 

*'Indian Army Chief admits terrorism charges from 1971'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

pakdefender said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Kindly update the title of this thread to
> 
> *'Indian Army Chief admits terrorism charges from 1971'*



Yes @Aeronaut, please do that - so that we can confirm that Pakistanis don't know the difference between freedom fighters and terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joekrish

Pakwarrior1 said:


> This was nothing knew to be honest...if someone reads the book by Qutubuddin Aziz 'Blood and Tears' or just look at Indira Gandhi's statements of that time everyone already had figured it out back more than 30 years ago the only thing remaining here is that why are the Indians so flamboyantly admitting it after so many years? The only logical answer is that Pakistanis like myself who were born in the late 80's are to be readied for this war and idiocy brought on by the earlier generations of us Pakistanis...if you "elder" Pakistanis are reading this message then hear me WELL, this war that is going to happen is a mess created by YOU! Me and all the people who are like me BLAME YOU AND ONLY YOU for letting that tragedy happen...but whatever, may Allah forgive our sins and as well as yours....
> 
> It is time for the newer generation to take the mantle of leadership and dismember India once and for all, the demon touched Modi will not rest until he becomes the Hitler of Asia...and we will not rest until we repeat the history of our ancestors (Prophet Muhammad (SAW)) and conquer you and rule you for another 5000 years....


Are you planing to do this on a flying horse?
Just mail me before you start, my son always wanted to see one.


----------



## Patriots

Slav Defence said:


> Keeping all things aside.Can't we do anything against this ill-informed Najam Sethi. Duffer didn't even know ABC of Raw-ISI scenario.




Because he has been placed in Pakistan by his masters ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khalifa786

sandy_3126 said:


> No need for name calling, refute his rhetoric with structured post. I will negatively rate personal attacks...


When can Calling someone Mulla Ji comes as a Personal Attack? If this is so, why not you -ve rate all who used the name Yindoo, Baniya, Basanti..etc etc.

BTW, we used to say Mulla ji to many of our Muslim Friends..& its not a bad word...
Also, Aeronaut might have liked it too...


----------



## Pakwarrior1

angeldude13 said:


> Thekedar of Islam syndrome


And you have the idiot syndrome please shut up when you don't know what you're talking about



joekrish said:


> Are you planing to do this on a flying horse?
> Just mail me before you start, my son always wanted to see one.


No you Indiot I plan to do it by spreading you in a beam of light from outer space, do you know what is it called? Of course not because your primitive mind cannot grasp the concept of a particle canon.



StormShadow said:


> *Lol...everytime you try, you endup like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol you're a very amusing joker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

Pakwarrior1 said:


> And you have the idiot syndrome please shut up when you don't know what you're talking about


And you've got faggot syndrome


----------



## joekrish

Pakwarrior1 said:


> No you Indiot I plan to do it by spreading you in a beam of light from outer space, do you know what is it called? Of course not because your primitive mind cannot grasp the concept of a particle canon.


Another dumb keyboard warrior.


----------



## Star Wars

Pakwarrior1 said:


> No you Indiot I plan to do it by spreading you in a beam of light from outer space, do you know what is it called? Of course not because your primitive mind cannot grasp the concept of a particle canon.



What the f** did you just write ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

third eye said:


> India has always torn a page off the Pak book and done a better job of it.
> 
> Some instances :
> 
> Taking a cue from sending troops into J&K in 47 -48 a misinformed Ayub tried Gibraltar ( & promoted himself to FM after that !) and goofed it, India did a BD.
> 
> Pak tried to create a ' BD' in Khalistan - and failed. Punjab is intact.
> 
> India shafted Pak aspirations in Siachen by getting there first & stayed there.
> 
> Pak tried a Kargil to undo Siachen & had to withdraw.





third eye said:


> India has always torn a page off the Pak book and done a better job of it.
> 
> Some instances :
> 
> Taking a cue from sending troops into J&K in 47 -48 a misinformed Ayub tried Gibraltar ( & promoted himself to FM after that !) and goofed it, India did a BD.
> 
> Pak tried to create a ' BD' in Khalistan - and failed. Punjab is intact.
> 
> India shafted Pak aspirations in Siachen by getting there first & stayed there.
> 
> Pak tried a Kargil to undo Siachen & had to withdraw.



Facts remain:

1. In 1947-48 Pakistan captured all of the Gilgit Baltistan and 1/3rd of Kashmir, getting access to China and blocking India's access to Middle East, Central Asia and Russian. India still keeps half a million of its security forces in Kashmir, a very heavy toll on India's coffers.

2. In 1965, India attacked Pakistan first on Lahore front - Operation Gibraltar was not beyond an international border, it was only across the cease-fire line - and again it was India which ran to UN first to beg for a cease-fire.

3. BD was something that was bound to happen due to geographic barriers, but against the dreams and wishes of Greater India BD could not be coerced to annex itself to India.

4. Siachen was a strategic mistake, Indian have not been able to get anything out of it, instead, they have to spend a lot more than Pakistan just to maintain their positions there.

5. Pakisan gave a big surprise to India in Kargil and is still in control of Tiger Hill (Point 5353), and that means the strategic Srinagar-Leh Highway is in the direct line of fire of Pakistani artillery. The alternative route is open hardly two months of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

user1 said:


> Facts remain:
> 
> 1. In 1947-48 Pakistan captured all of the Gilgit Baltistan and 1/3rd of Kashmir, getting access to China and blocking India's access to Middle East, Central Asia and Russian. India still keeps half a million of its security forces in Kashmir, a very heavy toll on India's coffers.
> 
> 2. In 1965, India attacked Pakistan first on Lahore front - Operation Gibraltar was not beyond an international border, it was only across the cease-fire line - and again it was India which ran to UN first to beg for a cease-fire.
> 
> 3. BD was something that was bound to happen due to geographic barriers, but against the dreams and wishes of Greater India BD could not be coerced to annex itself to India.
> 
> 4. Siachen was a strategic mistake, Indian have not been able to get anything out of it, instead, they have to spend a lot more than Pakistan just to maintain their positions there.
> 
> 5. Pakisan gave a big surprise to India in Kargil and is still in control of Tiger Hill (Point 5353), and that means the strategic Srinagar-Leh Highway is in the direct line of fire of Pakistani artillery. The alternative route is open hardly two months of the year.



Why are your facts tinged with fiction though?


----------



## third eye

user1 said:


> Facts remain:
> 
> 1. In 1947-48 Pakistan captured all of the Gilgit Baltistan and 1/3rd of Kashmir, getting access to China and blocking India's access to Middle East, Central Asia and Russian. India still keeps half a million of its security forces in Kashmir, a very heavy toll on India's coffers.
> 
> 2. In 1965, India attacked Pakistan first on Lahore front - *Operation Gibraltar was not beyond an international border, it was only across the cease-fire line *- and again it was India which ran to UN first to beg for a cease-fire.
> 
> 3. BD was something that was bound to happen due to geographic barriers, but against the dreams and wishes of Greater India BD could not be coerced to annex itself to India.
> 
> 4. Siachen was a strategic mistake, Indian have not been able to get anything out of it, instead, they have to spend a lot more than Pakistan just to maintain their positions there.
> 
> 5. Pakisan gave a big surprise to India in Kargil and is still in control of Tiger Hill (Point 5353), and that means the strategic Srinagar-Leh Highway is in the direct line of fire of Pakistani artillery. The alternative route is open hardly two months of the year.



If all this makes you happy , be my guest.

I am glad you used the word ' captured' in para 1 above implying thereby that it was not meant to go to Pak.

As regards Gibraltar, this is the silly presumption that Pak has had for decades and has brought so much grief to that nation. J&K is India , an attack on that state amounts to an attack on India which then reserves the right to strike back at a time & place of its choosing - thats what India did & shall continue to do.

Siachen was not a mistake at all, it was a master stroke which shafted Pak . It does not matter who spends more, posters like you can take solace out of it though. The fact is that someone who has more can spend more. The dividends are enormous. If it was a mistake as suggested than why is pak not keen to sign on the dotted line to certify actual ground locations so that both armies can withdraw ? The fact that Pak is not keen indicates something.

BD : India never wanted to or even now wants to hold an inch of what is not its own. Back in 71, India could have easily sorted out contentious issues like the enclaves on the IB to its advantage - it did not.

Kargil :Once again the sheer stupidity of Pak planning & thought process was exposed . In the Shimla agreement both nations agreed to certify the sanctity of the LC as signed & known then. No alterations were to be made. Pak tried & once again foolishly felt that the war would be localised to J&K. As regards the alternate route - please recheck your facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barakah

Contrarian said:


> Pakistani's and their Islamic fantasies


bhartis and their fantasies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Pakwarrior1 said:


> No you Indiot I plan to do it by spreading you in a *beam of light from outer space*, do you know what is it called? Of course not because your primitive mind cannot grasp the concept of a *particle canon*.


Dude what on God's green earth did you wanted to say & what is this ridicules "*space particle canon" *


----------



## user1

third eye said:


> If all this makes you happy , be my guest.
> 
> I am glad you used the word ' captured' in para 1 above implying thereby that it was not meant to go to Pak.
> 
> As regards Gibraltar, this is the silly presumption that Pak has had for decades and has brought so much grief to that nation. J&K is India , an attack on that state amounts to an attack on India which then reserves the right to strike back at a time & place of its choosing - thats what India did & shall continue to do.
> 
> Siachen was not a mistake at all, it was a master stroke which shafted Pak . It does not matter who spends more, posters like you can take solace out of it though. The fact is that someone who has more can spend more. The dividends are enormous. If it was a mistake as suggested than why is pak not keen to sign on the dotted line to certify actual ground locations so that both armies can withdraw ? The fact that Pak is not keen indicates something.
> 
> BD : India never wanted to or even now wants to hold an inch of what is not its own. Back in 71, India could have easily sorted out contentious issues like the enclaves on the IB to its advantage - it did not.
> 
> Kargil :Once again the sheer stupidity of Pak planning & thought process was exposed . In the Shimla agreement both nations agreed to certify the sanctity of the LC as signed & known then. No alterations were to be made. Pak tried & once again foolishly felt that the war would be localised to J&K. As regards the alternate route - please recheck your facts.



You say "*that India never wanted to or even now wants to hold an inch of what is not its own*". This may be your thought but the government in the center constitutes of RSS goons. 

RSS men have their daily shakhas (military type drills) where they are trined how to tackle the enemy. Who is the enemy? It is obvious from the prayer they sing at the end of the shakha:

'Oh Hinud awaken. Once you have awakened, no one can do you harm. Hindus have destroyed the symbol of slavery: the Babri Masjid... *Break Pakistan so all India is United*.

So, you see that this is the central ideology of All Hindu members of RSS and these are the people who are in power in Delhi.

I have checked again regarding the Rohtang tunnell, Leh-Manali highway, It remains *closed 8 months *of an year. While the older Srinagar-Leh Highway remains closed 4 months an year because of snows. The new route has turned out to be worse than the old one.

Regarding 65, India ran to UN first for a cease-fire.

I am happy about the 'capture' of Northern Areas, the are so useful strategically.


----------



## livingdead

sh*t VK Singh... why you have to tell everybody this secret (although looks like I knew it.. so did many bdians..  )


----------



## Jay12345

Let me bless this thread by being the first Bangladeshi to arrive here.


----------



## livingdead

Jay12345 said:


> Let me bless this thread by being the first Bangladeshi to arrive here.


too late.. we already faught on behalf of you.. now give us more fish...


----------



## third eye

user1 said:


> You say "*that India never wanted to or even now wants to hold an inch of what is not its own*". This may be your thought but the government in the center constitutes of RSS goons.
> 
> RSS men have their daily shakhas (military type drills) where they are trined how to tackle the enemy. Who is the enemy? It is obvious from the prayer they sing at the end of the shakha:
> 
> 'Oh Hinud awaken. Once you have awakened, no one can do you harm. Hindus have destroyed the symbol of slavery: the Babri Masjid... *Break Pakistan so all India is United*.
> 
> So, you see that this is the central ideology of All Hindu members of RSS and these are the people who are in power in Delhi.
> 
> I have checked again regarding the Rohtang tunnell, Leh-Manali highway, It remains *closed 8 months *of an year. While the older Srinagar-Leh Highway remains closed 4 months an year because of snows. The new route has turned out to be worse than the old one.
> 
> Regarding 65, India ran to UN first for a cease-fire.
> 
> I am happy about the 'capture' of Northern Areas, the are so useful strategically.



The RSS is not even a political party, it has held its views for decades , has it translated to anything on the ground ? Quite like the Ghazwa e hind by some jokers in Pakistan. The Policy of GOI remains the same with the exception of areas across the LOC.

Sufficient winter stoking takes place to cater for all contingencies.

Alternate options exist as well.


----------

